
Intel Releases Security Updates, Mitigations for Multiple Products - xoa
https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-activity/2019/06/11/Intel-Releases-Security-Updates-Mitigations-Multiple-Products
======
xoa
Somehow I missed hearing about a number of these, and hadn't seen all of these
individually discussed yet. Note that in some cases the mitigation suggested
is to simply cease use of the product in question entirely, ie for INTEL-
SA-00243 on Turbo Boost Max Intel says:

> _" Intel is not releasing updates to mitigate this potential vulnerability
> and has issued a Product Discontinuation notice for the Intel® Turbo Boost
> Max Technology 3.0 driver. [...] and recommends that users of the Intel®
> Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 driver uninstall it or discontinue use at
> their earliest convenience."_

